# Am i just not used to it or is it really too big



## antimage27 (Mar 16, 2008)

well ive been a fender man since I started playing guitar but i really really dig that Les paul tone....so ive decided one day that i was gonna get one....I went to the store and picked up a few les pauls and start to play them..I wont get into the sound cuz tahts not the point ...the body i have no problems with but the neck is just...way to fat and a bit wider than a fender strat, even the 60's taper necks are still too fat and wide...

my hands are not particularly big so a strat's neck is pretty much perfect so far...and are ESP eclipes 2...but the gibson lespauls are just....uncomfortable ...

is the problem that im not used to the neck? but normally if im not used to a neck it just feels wierd ..not BIG

so will i ever be able to play a les paul to my full skills


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

boy this is NOT what i thought the thread was about 

they take some getting used to. if you want les paul sound (ish) with a smaller neck, go for a PRS with a wide thin. or go with many other guitars, lol. gretsch is another obvious suggestion.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

The LP necks seem very short.....and the frets closer together, (because of the shorter scale no doubt) specially on the top end. It's an aquired taste....but yeah I find them uncomfortable too.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

yes the bigger necks take a bit to get used to, but once you do they are IMO extremely comfortable, more comfortable than thin necks. If I play a thin neck for too long I can get cramps, that doesn't happen on the thicker necks.


----------



## Younggun (Jul 2, 2008)

It just takes a while to get used to. I have a Vantage "strat like" axe whose neck is thin and fast. I purchased a Gibson LP Classic Antique with the 60's neck and even though its slim it took a while to get used to, but I did. Even though its chunkier than a strat neck I'm really used to it now. I love the Tone of the LP's so the adjustment was worth it!


----------



## cdub66 (Dec 13, 2007)

I bought (and returned) a new LP Studio because I didn't like the feel-a combination of the neck and (mostly) the body. (total Strat player previously)

Then I lucked into a great deal on a used SG, been playing it exclusively for a few weeks now and wouldn't you know, picked up my Strat last night and the neck feels too thin (E string to e string wise) and cramped. Hmm.

I'd say, if you really want the LP you should give it another try-but it might have to be an extended try-tough to do without buying one unless you got a buddy that'll lend you one or if it's possible to rent one for a month or two if there's a music store near you that does that.

Just my thoughts :food-smiley-004:


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

suttree said:


> boy this is NOT what i thought the thread was about


When I read the title I had to get in on this one, but you beat me to it! :smile:


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

ne1roc said:


> When I read the title I had to get in on this one, but you beat me to it! :smile:


This thread needs a new icon


----------



## Hitman (Nov 20, 2008)

For years I thought I didn't like Gibsons because I always tried LPs. I tried a Chet Atkins Tennessean and I bought it. The thing with Gibsons is the variety of neck sizes, try any Gibby with a slim-taper neck and you'll feel at home. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> This thread needs a new icon


Loved Frankie Howerd - "ooooh titter yee not!"


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have small hands and it took me two years to get used to and eventually like playing fat necks. I still have as slight preference for the slim taper or 30/60.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

i'm a bit confused here..the LP with the 60's neck is actually as tin if not tiner then the american standard, and it's a 1 5-8 with neck!..so how can you find that to big?


----------



## salv (Sep 24, 2008)

I have a LP Studio and it has a 50's neck profile. It's thick but i love it. Thing is, I play with an American Fender Tele most of the time which has a thin c-shape neck. Really depends on how I feel that day but 70% I play with the tele.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

al3d said:


> i'm a bit confused here..the LP with the 60's neck is actually as tin if not tiner then the american standard, and it's a 1 5-8 with neck!..so how can you find that to big?


That was my thought too. I had a Les Paul Classic with the 60s neck and I have an American strat. I'd say those necks are VERY similar. If you find the Les Paul 60s neck too big, you probably wont find anything smaller on any Les Paul.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I love big chunky necks on guitars--part of the reason I love my Les Paul (the Gibson) and my Iceman.

But I also love the small necks--and so my Mustang is great to play as well.

The only necks I don't really like--as far as guitars go are V necks (especially hard & medium V's, but even soft V's I find uncomfortable--I tend not to hang my thumb over the neck very much--so the V shape gets in the way), and D necks--they feel like they're going to snap in my hand.

Although I don't mind D necks on bass.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

im pretty sure its a '59 carve on the LP studio and LP custom. 50's and 60's taper on standards.

i didnt feel a difference between my LP studio neck and the LTD EC-1000 i tested, unless my hands didnt let me know lol


----------



## antimage27 (Mar 16, 2008)

Budda said:


> im pretty sure its a '59 carve on the LP studio and LP custom. 50's and 60's taper on standards.
> 
> i didnt feel a difference between my LP studio neck and the LTD EC-1000 i tested, unless my hands didnt let me know lol


u didnt ?? hmm.. i have the ec1000 and its MUCH narrower than a LP neck


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

like i said, maybe my hands adjusted at warp speed - but i didnt feel any difference that i can recall. and if there was a big enough difference, its one of those things i would remember.

pretty sure i played a les paul standard the same day lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

Hitman said:


> For years I thought I didn't like Gibsons because I always tried LPs. I tried a Chet Atkins Tennessean and I bought it. The thing with Gibsons is the variety of neck sizes, try any Gibby with a slim-taper neck and you'll feel at home. Just my 2 cents.


I had one of these. Sweet, sweet guitar, I regret getting rid of it.


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

No neck will ever be more comfortable than my 2004 Gibson LP Studio. I hate really thin necks..


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Mogwaii said:


> No neck will ever be more comfortable than my 2004 Gibson LP Studio. I hate really thin necks..


quoted for agreement


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Biggest neck I ever had on a guitar was a 70s Gibson Explorer. That thing was a baseball bat. But the absolute winner for biggest neck I've ever seen on a guitar is a friend's tele hotrod (the 50s tele with mini humbucker in the neck). Huge neck. Too big for me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

I too have small hands (little girly hands, hehe) and while it takes a little getting used to, I can play Gibsons comfortably now.. I still prefer a Fender neck, though!


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

devnulljp said:


> Biggest neck I ever had on a guitar was a 70s Gibson Explorer. That thing was a baseball bat. But the absolute winner for biggest neck I've ever seen on a guitar is a friend's tele hotrod (the 50s tele with mini humbucker in the neck). Huge neck. Too big for me.


They still make 'em like that :rockon2: My Explorer's neck is massive. Like the OP I started with strats and eventually got the Explorer without alot of time playing it, and had a hard time adjusting to the neck size. I stuck with it though and now like others in this thread I find the small necks on strats very uncomfortable to play. I guess it also depends on what style of music you play / what you're trying to do with your hand and fingers.


----------

